# Hambiltons Hymer Bar Version Table Conversion



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hambiltons do a conversion for the Hymer bar version table to make it fold down.
1. Has anyone had this done to theirs? 
2. Is it a good idea?
3. Is it still stable and easy to put up and down? 
4. How much did you pay/do they charge?

It seems a great idea to open up room in the lounge area.

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

_1. Has anyone had this done to theirs? _
Yes, about a year ago. Done by Peter Hambilton
_2. Is it a good idea? _
It's more than a good idea as it transforms the layout paticularly for lounging and when using the drop down bed.
_3. Is it still stable and easy to put up and down? _
Very stable when the leg is in place. Please note though that the extension piece is removed from the table, modified and then stored. Putting this up is obviously more fiddly then just pulling it out but no great problem.
_4. How much did you pay/do they charge? _
£580 if I remember correctly.

Hope this helps

Ian


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Have seen a version of this from a couple who "did it themselves". Only problem I foresee is access to the cupboard below (in newer models). Initially I hated the big table but I do not know what I would do without it now. It always seems full up with papers, maps, books etc.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I contacted them earlier this year for the same but the price 8O put me off, I've been looking at ways to 'do it myself' but it would involve some cutting & welding, so far laziness has prevented anything more than just thinking about it


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

The table top unscrews without any problems take it to a joiner if you don't fancy doing yourself, have it cut and a piano hinge fitted, fold down legs available from Cak Tanks http://www.caktanks.co.uk/. Wouldn't have thought more than £100 the lot. When we the Hymer 694 because someone had dropped something and dented the table top we changed the formica from a dark Blue to a cream colour, together with the kitchen worktop this made the lounge much lighter.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have thought about removing it anyway as the better half slipped one night and fell over on my phone (very interesting story) which punched a hole into the table top. Was wandering whether to get it re-topped with formica in a different colour.
Might chop and change it while its off.
Thanks for all replies.

Johnny F


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnny

Its an easier job than first appears, I stuck the Formica (I'me calling it Formica but it wasn't ) on top of the board that was already there. Its so thin you wouldn't know and you can use a sandpaper to smooth the edge.

The boards come in hundreds of different colours and patterns, I liked a Bur Walnut similar to something I had seen in a Hobby but the boss insisted on the cream, if you look in the latter Hymer models they have a similar cream. I was amazed how it really does brighten the living area up.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> The table top unscrews without any problems take it to a joiner if you don't fancy doing yourself, have it cut and a piano hinge fitted, fold down legs available from Cak Tanks http://www.caktanks.co.uk/. Wouldn't have thought more than £100 the lot.


Peter Hambilton's joiner takes a day and a half to do it (probably about 6-7 hours work plus drying time. I hung around his workshop so I watched him on and off.

By all means do it your self but don't think its easy. There are a number of quite nervy moments as the table is essentially quite fragile.

In all fairness, he also modifies the extension piece and uses the existing leg so, when its all up, it looks exactly like the original.

Ian


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I think the £580 that was charged for the job was quite reasonable, of course what some people may find easy others may not. However after having some work done by the pros and not being to happy at the standard I decided that I couldn't do much worse so within reason I will have ago. The last job however was a cam belt so no way I was going there, took it to a garage, no idea whether they did a good job.


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Hymer 584 table mod.*

After contacting "ianhibs" re his table mod, I decided to have a go myself.

Not that i am a joiner, kitchen fitter or any other type of woodworker, just that I couldn't afford the professionals and I was convinced it would be worth the effort.

Our table had sustained some damage in the past and been filled by a previous owner, so I wasn't going to be working on something that was brand new anyway, not sure I would have gone ahead if the van was new.

Firstly I did away completely with the extension. Our van is for two people, if anyone else comes to dinner they can bring a tray.

It took two days, allowing glue to dry and trips to B&Q., and the cost was £20 for parts.

I bodged the existing table leg by cutting the plastic seating cups into half rounds so the leg slips in and twist locks. I'll look out for a folding leg when finances allow.

As "ianhibs" points out in his previous post the table is quite fragile once you have it in half so care is required.

Now it's done, I can't believe the difference it makes to the inside space, now the dog has got his own piece of floor to kip on and I can put the ladder up to the upper scupper with ease.

If you've thought about having a go at it and need to ask any questions i would be glad to help, via a pm


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Takeaflight-where did you get your "Formica" from ?
My table could do with recovering due to several self inflicted dents!


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has anyone got any decent photos (close ups) of the Hymer B584 modification to the table, either DIY or by Peter Hambilton?

I would really appreciate it if you could send me any ideas about doing this job.

Was the Hambilton job OK?

I have a large Great Dane and he does take up a bit of room in the van!!!

If you do have any photos would it be possible to email them to me at

[email protected]

Many Thanks
Mel.


----------

